# Cant Decide on What To Do



## linebacker54 (Dec 28, 2006)

Ok.. i have a problem! I wanna get bulkier but before I do that i wanna lose some weight. Im not overweight I just wanna lose some to improve agility wise and then I wanna bulk up. So should I concentrate more on running and stuff like that to lose weight first and then lift after im finished losing what i want to lose or should I create a routine where I can lift and run on the same day? Any thoughts?


----------



## maxpro2 (Dec 28, 2006)

Whatever you decide, in both options you should be doing lifting...


----------



## milod (Dec 29, 2006)

The best way to lose excess fat is through a combination of diet, strength training, and cardiovascular training.  No idea what your diet is like, but start with the obvious stuff first - cut out sweets, alcohol, and chips (empty calories), reduce your fast food intake, eat more fruits and veggies and lean meats and complex carbs.  Then figure out what your caloric needs are and adjust your intake accordingly.

For training, I prefer to do strength training and cardio on alternate days (e.g. lift weights Monday-Wednesday-Friday, and go for a run on Tuesday-Thursday-Saturday).  I'm usually too tired after a good session in the weight room to have a good run afterwards.  YMMV.


----------



## linebacker54 (Dec 29, 2006)

ya I think im just going to stick to what ive ben doin. Ive ben doing a combo. workout: Monday: Lift (ARMS) Tuesday: Track Wednesday: Lift (LEGS) Thursday: Track Friday: Lift (COMBO.) Ya when I go to the track I usually run about 1-2 miles and then do sprints and bleachers and all that good stuff.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

you train arms on monday and then legs on wed. and what the hell is COMBO on friday?

This is a terrible training plan, honestly.


----------



## linebacker54 (Dec 29, 2006)

Well on Monday I train the upper part of my body & on Wednesday is all lower body.. The combo is the whole body. Is it rlly that bad? Any ideas?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

linebacker54 said:


> Well on Monday I train the upper part of my body & on Wednesday is all lower body.. The combo is the whole body. Is it rlly that bad? Any ideas?



okay,  that is a training split.  Not a program.

It looks like this:


mon- upper
wed- lower
fri- total

that is a good split but it is only a skeleton.  what you do on those days are the important things....exercises, sets, reps, intensity, rest interval, rep speed, progression, etc....that is what makes up the program.


----------



## linebacker54 (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks.. im tryin to lift with more intensity and increase my reps but all in all do u think that is a good schedule?


----------



## P-funk (Dec 29, 2006)

linebacker54 said:


> Thanks.. im tryin to lift with more intensity and increase my reps but all in all do u think that is a good schedule?



like i said, it is a schedule, nothing more.  You need to plug in the variables in order for me to let you know if I think it is worth while or not.

intensity is about increasing the weight on the bar.


----------



## blueboy75 (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=58699


----------

